

Show HN: Webui-Aria2 – Remote download manager built with AngularJS - ziahamza
https://github.com/ziahamza/webui-aria2/

======
ziahamza
The author here. The project contains a lot of hacks to make sure the page
works even if you save it to the local desktop! Cross origin requests with
HTTP authentication while being served as file:// is an incredibly constraint
environment.

